# Tis the time for slimming !



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2013)

Addverts are on the telly !   Good luck everyone


----------



## Miss_Doodle (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, I'd noticed this.

my local supermarket is also doing deals on a certain food replacement powder to.....

Personally going to stick to the 'hard' way and eat normally and healthily... need to shift the 3 lbs I've put back on


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 31, 2013)

Apparantly summers coming & you have to fit into you cossy


----------



## CoffeePot (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a lot to lose.  About 20kg.  I go back to work tomorrow and thought that once I was back in a proper routine I'd have a serious bash at changing my eating habits.  I think the main thing will be to add in some proper exercise every day.  I'm sure it'll be easier once I'm back in my normal way of life again.

Anyway, I'm going to have a real go at it!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 1, 2014)

My next Slimming World meeting is on the 8th.  I have a week to get back in Target zone, which will be a challenge but is just about do-able.  Then the plan is to get to the bottom of the range and beyond.  I've prepaid for 12 weeks starting from that point and will reset my target at whatever the scales say at that point.


----------



## zuludog (Jan 3, 2014)

For years I have struggled to lose weight without much (i.e. any) success, but somehow over the past few weeks, say since mid November I feel a combination of being relaxed and confident about it.
I weighed myself naked (ugh!) at 23.30 hrs on New Years Eve - 93.6 kg. Let's see how I go on; my target is 85 kg on Midsummer's Day 2014. You will be reassured to know that I did that in the privacy of my own bedroom, and not at a party.

I have worked all my life in laboratories and factories, so have become used to weighing things in kilograms. About two years ago I bought some digital bathroom scales from Boots which are more stable and easier to use than the dial ones, and you can switch between Metric and Imperial. I think they were about ?16, and you get loyalty points as well!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 3, 2014)

I won't post this in the Total thread, but since NYD I've lost 1.5kg.  Next 'official' Slimming World weigh-in is on the 8th.  If I can lose another 1.6kg in the next 5 days I'll be back in Target zone.  No cheating for me!


----------

